# rise of the jack o' lanterns



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What teeth on the second photo!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Too cool.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Even cooler.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Amazing, thanks telracs!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You take such wonderful pictures.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You take such wonderful pictures.


Yes, she certainly does. Great job, Scarlet. Love the Dracula pumpkin.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Yes, she certainly does. Great job, Scarlet. Love the Dracula pumpkin.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You take such wonderful pictures.


that's 'cause you never see the bad ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Really love that second one with the boat.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lately, yours are the only threads I'm enjoying.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All this must be an unbelievable sight in person.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All this must be an unbelievable sight in person.


it was. the tickets are timed, so it's not very crowded. however, the first part of the path was too dark and we were afraid of falling. and i had paused to reset my camera, and lost sight of the folks i was with. i rushed to catch them, and so didn't spend as much time looking at some stuff as i would have liked.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooh, Kylo Ren.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------

